# Probleme mit der X-Achse von einer USB Maus



## DarkBart (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Irgendwie versteh ich gar nichts mehr. Ich hab vor ca 1 Woche Debian mit KDE installiert, alles ist super glaufen. 
Zui dem Zeitpunkt lief die Maus noch normal, dann musste ich rebooten und was ist die X-Achse geht nict mehr ? , die Tastatur geht noch.
Computer ausgemacht wieder an geht immernoch nicht, das ganz nochmal und dann ging sie wieder!
Jetzt läuft das Ding ja schon 1 Woche und es ist immer das gleiche, ich muss immer 2mal neustarten damit ich die Maus benutzen kann.
Hab ne Logitech USD Optical Maus.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...

mfg


----------

